# Safflower mayonnaise ????



## TJohn (Jun 18, 2002)

I just picked some up this weekend. It's made my Hain and it says that it's high in the antioxidant vitamin E. It doesn't taste like full blown Hellmans mayo but it is pretty tasty. Does anyone know if this stuff is better for you than regular mayo. Looks like the fat info is just about the same as regular, but much less sodium.

TJohn


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 18, 2002)

Yes, because it's made w/ safflower oil as opposed to canola oil, it's healthier....high in Omega 6 EFA's & Vitamin E

Safflower Oil

Here's another


----------



## TJohn (Jun 18, 2002)

Thanks w8. That link is broke BTW.

TJohn


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 18, 2002)

It's working for me


----------



## TJohn (Jun 18, 2002)

Second ones a charm !! Thanks again girl !!

TJohn


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 18, 2002)

i think this stuff's pretty yummy by the way.  anyone debating i'd say definitely give it a try.


----------



## TJohn (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> i think this stuff's pretty yummy by the way.  anyone debating i'd say definitely give it a try.



Me too !! it is yummy  

TJohn


----------



## Jodi (Jun 18, 2002)

I've been using it for months.  I can't even taste the difference!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 18, 2002)

Try "Hollywood" brand, so much better than Hain! 


DP


----------



## Jodi (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Try "Hollywood" brand, so much better than Hain!
> 
> 
> DP



Can't get Hollywood around here.  Is there website for it?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 18, 2002)

I've only seen it in grocery stores....sorry!


DP


----------



## TJohn (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Try "Hollywood" brand, so much better than Hain!
> 
> 
> DP



Better as in taste ???

TJohn


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 18, 2002)

Yes as in taste, if you want a better oil....I believe Spectrum has a better product than Hain! 


DP


----------



## TJohn (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Yes as in taste, if you want a better oil....I believe Spectrum has a better product than Hain!
> 
> 
> DP



Right 

TJohn


----------

